# Racquet has the runs need help



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Racquet started throwing up Sunday and yesterday he had the runs all day and night.

I tired chicken and rice and it is not working. I looked up info on the forum and noted to try beef and rice which I gave him this morning.

I had a pet sitter with him from Thur. to Sunday evening and it looks like she was feeding him alot of Tripet ( I give him only one tablespoon).
Should I give him pepcid?

Thanks for your help.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

You might want to try pumpkin - not the pie filling variety but plain. Also, you may just want to withhold food and just let him have water until his tummy settles down.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope he feels better soon!!! Please keep us posted on how things are going for him.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Elayne, Kubrick went through something similar and I wound up just taking him to the vet, though I waited 3 days on chicken and rice before that. It turned out to be an intestinal bug. He put him on a canned Low Residue diet (made by Iams) and antibiotics and it worked like a charm. I would try the chicken and rice (or beef and rice) for another day or so and if it doesn't work I would definitely take Racquet to the vet.

Here's the thread I started when Kubrick was sick:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3845


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd do the white rice if I were you and keep an eye on him. I don't know what Tripet is? I really feel for what you are going through, Rufus had the runs on Sunday.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*Racquet has the Runs NON STOP*

Hi All:

I stayed home with Racquet all day because he had to go ouTside every half hour, I finally caLLed my Vet and she was not in to-day, however, another Vet returned my call this evening and left a prescription for him to be picked up in The morning. Racquet went all night on the bathroom floor and tried to make it outside but missed and ruined the carpet with such a huge mess in the middle of the night. I think his "runs" are not normal (like water) and will have to put him on the medicine. Has anyone had this problem of non-stop runs?
I bought the pumpkin but he would not touch it. He ate some meat and rice this evening but it went right thru him.. 
Thanks for your response.
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Elayne..

Sounds like he could have a bacterial infection. I would take him right in to the Vet in the morning..

Is he drinking water?? Non stop runs can make a dog dehydrated..if he is not drinking, I would give him some water with an eye dropper.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Elayne, I seriously recommend buying the Low Residue diet can from Iams. It really worked wonders on Kubrick and Jane has mentioned that she has given it to Lincoln and Scout and that she now always keeps a can on hand. Get some when you're at the vet picking up Racquet's prescription tomorrow. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sure hope Racquet is feeling better soon. I agree with everyone else....make sure he is getting some water, use the medicine and canned IAM's, as that has worked for others, and maybe have a stool sample checked.
So sorry you are both having to go throught this...


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Elayne,

I sure hope Racquet is feeling better this morning. :hug:
I know it has to be scary.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Elayne..How is Racquet doing???

I'm Kinda worried since I haven't seen you post for the last couple of days...


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope your baby is feeling better.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Is it Giardia?*

Giardia is an intestinal parasite that can be transported in water...outside water, pond water, and can cause serious runs. Hopefully your dog doesn't have this...serious runs can be all sorts of things. Good to have checked to help you sleep better. That is one of the things on the list for when it is time to call the vet.

Linda


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Elaine, how is Racquet? I wonder if anyone has ever tried Imodium on dogs? I hope you got in to see the vet.
Carole


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello All:

The Vet called back and left a prescription for Racquet. After I read about all the side effects ,seizures, liver problems, etc. I thought I would wait one more day and his runs stopped . He is still sleeping alot, however, he ran arond the park several times which is a good sign. I bathed him today since his little butt was so messy. I am still wondering about taking him to the vet since he smells funny? Has anyone else had this problem?
Thanks for your concern and help

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Elayne,
Maybe a quick vet check would be in order? I wonder if he could be a little dehydrated? I don't know about smelling though. 
Also, it is going to be so hot today he might just lay around anyway and I don't know if you will worry more if you don't know he is ok.
hugs,
Carole


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Elayne please take him to the vet. I believe you can give Imodium,but please check with the vet first.I believe Duncan had something like this when he was a pup.He was taken to the vet and put on some meds that I can't remember off the top of my head.
Please keep us posted!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I would agree about going to the vet particularly with the odd smell. Is it his breath or coming from his skin? Fruity, sweet, acetone, or fishy ?


----------



## marisoma (Jan 20, 2008)

I took Giotto to the vet today because had really loose stools for the past three days. I wasn't much concerned at first because he was eating and drinking fine and acting like he normally does. He also sometimes has looser stools because he eats canned foods. I called the vet today and they said to bring him in just to check for dehydration or the possibility of worms. No worms, but he was a bit dehydrated. They injected fluid under his skin and gave me two prescriptions and said to give him a bland diet for 3 days. Honestly, he didnt seem that off to me other than the loose stools. He wasn't lethargic or really any different than he normally is. So, I would definitely call the vet if this is continuing because there could be something going on that is more serious and won't run its course on its own.


----------

